
Paralysed man walks again after cell transplant - escapologybb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-29645760
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8485662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8485662)

